# If you are going to eat fast food, which ones?



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

We are meeting family and traveling around the west and will be eating a lot of fast foods for common meals. None of them object to fast food at all, and their kids LOVE it. I don't like this "food" at all. But I am certainly willing to eat at McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Arbys, Taco Bell.... Because being with family we very rarely get to see trumps a bit of fast food. And my kids rarely eat fast food at home, so I don't mind the occasional exception.

But... I am not talking 1 day here, I am talking 3 weeks! I don't want to eat fast food for three weeks solid. Are there some chains that are more healthy? Or are they all the same? Of the fast food places, which have some healthy alternatives? Which places do you love, which do you like, and which places would you avoid?


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

My vote is for Chipotle. I hope they are where you are going.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

el poco loco chicken I think they are only in California.

Taco Time (I think only in Washington State and Idaho).

Qdobas

Arby's

Subway or Quiznos. I like Quiznos better

Chik fil A

Wendy's

I have found in my travels though you can find local mom and pop places just as economical as fast food. Maybe we can tell you some local places.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Chipotle is yummy and I also would eat Panera Bread often when I needed to and enjoy it -we're gluten, dairy, soy, and egg free now though so I don't eat out anywhere.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree-- Chipotle is yummy! We don't have one here but sometimes we go there if we visit my sister.

Sometimes we go to Subway and get veggie subs which I think are fairly healthy. The only thing is that they have the worst atmosphere for eating in. The booths are really hard and uncomfortable, I think maybe they do that on purpose so you're not tempted to linger.

I think some of the larger chains are starting to have a few different salads on their menus. I ate part of a McDonald's salad at my mom's last year and it was actually pretty good. The veggies were fresh and I think they had Newman's Own dressing which I buy at home.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I vote for Panda Express, but it depends what you get. They have steamed veggies and rice at least.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Moes, panera.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

El Pollo Loco is in NV too... I forgot about that place. They do have good chow, for fast food.

I"m another one for Chipotle. If I only had fast food fast food, I'd probably do Wendy's. At least you have more options there.


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

wendy's has good salads and fruit, yogurt, and juice or water options for kids meals. also, their chili is relatively healthy. it has meat in it, tho.

mcd's salads are also good, but their burgers are fairly awful (taste _and_ health, imo!) the mc chickens and snack wraps are decent.

taco bell lets you add or subtract ingredients, but you have to double check them if you order something different. can't tell you how many times we got tacos with cheese on them after specifically asking for no cheese for my 7yo!

i think burger king does the fruit and juice stuff for kid meals, too. also, imo, they have the best burgers. no exactly lo-cal tho!

subway is delish. i get a roast beef sub, with all the veggies (except peppers, ick) no cheese, no dressings (ok, ok, a smidge of light mayo), and it is yummy! man, now i'm hungry...

ok, so now that i have outted myself as a fast food junkie... lol. we spent an awful lot of time in the car for a while, what with therapy and trips to see grandma, etc, and i had to figure out the best options, esp with kiddos with sensitivities.

also, i second the pp who said that local diners might be a way to go, at least sometimes. i mean, if you're going to indulge, might as well make it good, right? local specialties and fresh stuff are almost always better that a drive thru, when you can do it.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

any burrito place, Chipolte, Qdoba, Moe's etc
Panera
Pei Wei


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

When you are here in San Diego, try Rubio's. It is baja-style Mexican food and is made fresh(er) and lighter than typical Mexican-American restaurants. We like the salads, fish tacos, and shrimp burritos.

Chick-Fil-A has a few locations in SoCal. They are closed on Sunday. They have chicken wraps that are fairly healthy (chilled grilled chicken + salad in a tortilla, which is surprisingly tasty). The lemonade is made fresh and the fries are healthier and tastier than most. They offer fresh fruit, too, which is okay. (We love fresh fruit and this is just okay, but WAY better than typical fast food fare.)

La Salsa is another lighter Mexican fast food place. It is a bit healthier than average and fresher made.

Souplantation is not exactly "fast food", but fairly quick and a big hit with many "healthy-minded" folks. Basically a large salad bar filled with fresh veggies that are pretty good for mass-produced food (some is locally grown, too). Then, fresh made soups and pastas and breads. Baked potatoes, fresh fruit and desserts. Plus a frozen yogurt machine and the typical toppings. Typical soda machine, but also some healthier drink options at no extra cost (milk, fresh brewed iced tea, hot tea bags, fresh-squeezed lemonade, sometimes strawberry lemonade - not powdered junk, either). The pasta and bread and potatoes and soups are usually attractive to the not-so-healthy crowd, too. They have a few less-than-healthy salads prepared, too.

In-n-Out Burger is attractive to many healthy-minded folks around here. They don't have microwaves and the food doesn't come from cans and some other such facts. I don't happen to go there anymore, but I have been many times in the past. Pretty fresh tasting for burgers and fries and shakes and such. The lemonade is real and tasty! The shakes are real and tasty, too!

For pizza, most of my healthy friends agree that Round Table Pizza has the freshest and most "real" ingredients. I've been on a tour of our local one with my DD's class and the items really are fresh. We made our own pizzas by hand and they tasted just like when my family and friends go on any other day.

One tip: Avoid the kids meals whenever possible. They have the worst stuff in them, IME. Plus, our DD isn't used to fast food and doesn't like typical kids meal type food. We typically buy two regular adult items and portion it out to cover all three of us. We usually only buy drinks (3) if fresh-squeezed lemonade is available, but will get fresh-brewed iced tea once in awhile or a real ice cream shake once in awhile. We bring water in our stainless steel bottles nearly every time we leave the house, so a drink isn't usually needed. We view them as treats instead. Also, most places don't really mind if you bring your own food if you are dining with a group. Our playgroup does this all the time. Some folks would want X, Y, or Z and most of us would have brought a picnic lunch. We'll all go in and sit down and the people who order will join us. As long as the place isn't packed, no one has said anything to us. When it is crowded and/or with certain age children, it is easier to find outdoor seating and bring whatever you want and share the meal time with family while y'all eat whatever you each want. So, you could pack lunches for your family to eat with your group, then go out for dinner or some other combination of feeding your family some healthy meals while still participating in group eating. We do "two breakfasts" while traveling. We eat something healthy and quick in the hotel and/or host house before meeting everyone for breakfast out. Prevents meltdowns with children and keeps the cost and calories lower overall.

Best wishes! Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The only two that actually taste like real food to me are Carls Jr (Hardees) and In and Out. The rest of them taste like cardboard and/or give me a tummy ache.

I don't know that I'd classify Chipotle as fast food though... for me, fast food means a drive-thru.









ETA - Oh, and if you read the ingredient list at Subway, you probably wouldn't be willing to eat there any more. Their bread always tasted horrible to me, and once I read the ingredients I understood why.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Chipotle, Subway, Quiznos & Panera are probably the 'most healthy', but even at McDonalds you can get decent food these days, IMO - nice salads w/ newman's dressings, grilled or crunchy chicken, chicken wraps, etc. Chick Fil A is also a nice change. And taco bell has beans at least... though I generally avoid their beef like the plague (its grade "d" - EEWW!!).

Mostly, we eat at Mcdonalds & Chik Fil A occasionally, simply because they have play places which DS1 loves. Have fun!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I like Chipotle and Chick-fil-a


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Baja Fresh isn't bad.


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Chipotle, Qdoba, Pei Wei, Panera


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Chick-fil-a, you can switch fries for fruit or carrot raisin salad and the chicken is actual pieces of chicken you can get grilled. I suggest the Southwest salad









Moe's

We used to have an El Pollo Loco here in Georgia, but it closed a while ago.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
And taco bell has beans at least... though I generally avoid their beef like the plague (its grade "d" - EEWW!!).

What is grade D?


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My biggest problem with fast food is that almost all of them have MSG in many of their foods. I get violently ill every time I have eaten at Subway because of the amount of MSG. Even Tim Horton's has it in their soups and sandwiches. Most chain restaurants have it in their dishes - I think it is part of how they keep the flavour consistent throughout the franchise









We drove across Canada a couple of years ago and only occasionally ate at fast food restaurants. We stopped at grocery stores and bought bagels, yogurt, cheese, hummus and pita, fruit, salad in a bag, etc. I think we ate a lot of PB & J that trip too


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

grade d is what they usually make into dog food. Taco bell is like, the only place that buys it







uke


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaoirseC* 
What is grade D?

I'm wondering this also.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

My cousin in California is a member of the Feingold foundation, and she told me that they have a list of fast food places where there are supposedly less bad things in them. (I don't have their website, but you could google it however you have to become a member to access it.)

I know she told me IN and Out Burgers was one their list because they had fewer additives. We don't have them up here.

Aside from that, yes ethnic food is a good alternative. How lucky all of you are who live in the southwest to have Mexican taco stands! If you have any Middle Eastern places falafel sandwiches would be a good alternative.


----------



## berry987 (Apr 23, 2008)

I like Chik-Fil-A. I'm not sure if their food is actually better, but their chicken nuggets are actually chicken breast (you know, not the mushy stuff like McDonalds) and they have several salads that I like (typical grilled chicken type).

I also like Chipotle and Panera. But if you are worried about gaining weight, those places pack a serious punch if you're not careful.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I second Panera. Subway, Chick-fil-A both have HFCS in their breads and even mayo for the latter, so that's a deal breaker for me.

I do like Hardees, but I don't know what additives they have. All I know is the beef and the shakes are tasty. I no longer live near any, so I haven't really looked into it.


----------



## alireb (Apr 17, 2010)

I must be the odd one out, but I haven't eaten at a typical fast food restaurant in years. We typically pack food for road trips.

I will eat at Chipotle though. Their meat doesn't have antibiotics and their dairy is hormone free. Plus they source local meat and dairy when possible.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

We LOVE Chipotle and eat there pretty much every time we want fast food (which isn't often- maybe once a month tops), but I work at Panera now and I have to say that they have some fantastic options as well. Actually, working there has made me more inclined to eat there, and I generally have a modified Fuji Apple Chicken salad with each shift.


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

Pizza is almost always a healthier option than typical fast food. If you just get plain cheese pizza without the greasy meats on it, there isn't really a lot that is unhealthy about it and it's not as high in fat and calories as fast food and other junk like that. And bonus, pizza is available almost anywhere!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berry987* 
I also like Chipotle and Panera. But if you are worried about gaining weight, those places pack a serious punch if you're not careful.

Panera uses a lot of sodium. I checked out one of those "eat this not that" books from the library and it recommends the black bean soup abd half asiago roast beef sandwich.

If you go to chiptole you can get a burrito bowl without the shell. The tacos are a bit healthier. I don't get sour cream or cheese on my stuff, the guacamole and salsa are god enough you don't really need them.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alireb* 
.
I will eat at Chipotle though. Their meat doesn't have antibiotics and their dairy is hormone free. Plus they source local meat and dairy when possible.

Wow, sounds great! I have never heard of a fast food place called Chipolte. I wonder if we have them here?

We used to eat fast food every now and then when we went on road trips, but since seeing Food INC I don't know if I could anymore!


----------



## alireb (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Panera uses a lot of sodium. I checked out one of those "eat this not that" books from the library and it recommends the black bean soup abd half asiago roast beef sandwich.

If you go to chiptole you can get a burrito bowl without the shell. The tacos are a bit healthier. I don't get sour cream or cheese on my stuff, the guacamole and salsa are god enough you don't really need them.

When I go to Chipotle, I get the salad, no rice, meat, salsa and guacamole. I also get extra guac - theirs is amazing!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

In n out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Another vote for Chipotle.

And one for In N Out. They're inexpensive, all the meat is grilled to order, never frozen, no fillers or additives or preservatives and all of the french fries are hand cut throughout the day from potatoes. They're also family owned.

http://www.in-n-out.com/freshness.asp


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

As far as the Taco Bell meat thing is concerned...you might wanna check out this snopes article









http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/badmeat.asp

P.S. I don't care either way, I'm a veggie, so I'm not eatin' it...just sayin'!


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaoirseC* 
What is grade D?

If I remember correctly from my college food prep classes, there isn't any such thing as "grade D" beef. I believe beef is graded by words, not letters, such as "prime", "choice", etc. I used to work for Taco Bell, and it's actually a pretty clean place to eat, there are strict regulations on food safety there. We could probably google taco bell grade d beef and come up with a snopes or something about it.

Chick-fil-A does use real chicken breast. They marinate the grilled chicken, so it may be high in sodium, not sure. And, I don't know the ingredients of the mayo, but you can just not put that on your sandwich if you avoid HFCS. They do fry in peanut oil, though, so if you have peanut allergies, avoid the fried food there.

I love Chipolte, but always end up with an upset tummy after eating there.









Culvers is in the midwest - are you in the mid or west west? They have yummy butterburgers.

We like Arbys, too, when we're tired of everything else. It's a good change from burgers.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
In n out!!!!!!!!!!


YES!!!!!!!! I would do really bad things for some In-n-Out.









Mmmmmmm.























That's it, I'm planning another road trip,


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Panchero's! I love their salads.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Depends on where in the west you'll be? I am in the Palm Springs, CA area.

My picks are:
The abundant local taco stands for carne asada!
Local Chinese or Thai take out
Trader Joe's for their convenience food section (I love the Red Mango Curry Chicken Salad. They have various salads, wraps, sandwiches, california rolls, knock off Naked Juice deals etc) or Fresh and Easy (good Salad Nicoise)
Chipotle
In-N-Out
Panera
Carl's Jr (Hardee's in the midwest)
Soup Plantation
A few local health food store and grocery store delis
Z Pizza (and I second pizza in general)

Im sure I can think of more


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

McDonalds

KFC

Burger King

Those are the ones we get maybe once a month, I know they have high levels of sodium or whatever, but I figure it's okay if we aren't eating them every day. I chose those because they are the closest to our home, so on certain days I either don't feel at all like cooking, or don't have time, then we grab something there. They all taste sooooooo good!!







(I stick to the chicken varieties of burgers/wraps since I don't like beef burgers much.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alireb* 
When I go to Chipotle, I get the salad, no rice, meat, salsa and guacamole. I also get extra guac - theirs is amazing!

ITA I like their guac


----------



## arb (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
grade d is what they usually make into dog food. Taco bell is like, the only place that buys it







uke

Urban Myth Alert?! According to Snopes, there's no such thing as Grade D meat!

http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/badmeat.asp


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep, Chipotle is great for different dietary types. Since I eat low carb/no grain I typically get a burrito bol with no rice or beans but with double carnitas (local at our store, from Polyface!), lettuce, tomato, salsa, sour cream, and tons of guac. My ex-MIL who likes to eat low fat gets chicken with rice, lettuce, tomato, and salsa. And my daughter inhales the chips and guac. It just seems like a great, crowd pleasing place, really.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I've never heard of "Grade D", but the fast food places *do* use ammonia to TRY to eliminate the nasties in the meat. We had a thread on this not long ago.

We just don't eat fast food because there isn't a single one that is worth it, IMO. Even places like Subway, which the commercials will tell you is better for you than "fast food" is not healthy. The bread alone scares me! I'm not swayed by media. Subway is not healthy.

When we need something fast, actually, ethnic restaurant take out is really fast, fresh and really healthy usually. We can get Indian, Mexican, Mediterranean, etc. in about 5 - 10 minutes, literally. So, I guess our fast food is not your typical fast food, but it's healthy food fast.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We've traveled a lot with our kids, cross country several times and around the world







We like to take a small cooler, bread, peanut butter, water thermoses, carrot sticks, nuts, granola, etc. . . Then along the way we'll stop at roadside fruit stands, grocery stores, and other fun places to replenish the cooler and pick up more snacks. I will admit, when we travel we do try to eat one meal a day in a sit down type restaurant. . .but usually not chains, usually places that look fun along the way.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh I do like Mr Gyros. That might be a chain. OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

If you are going to Cali, you have to have In and Out. Not for heath reasons, but because it is DELICIOUS.

I eat the chicken fries from Burger King. At least I am avoiding red meat, right?

I love Subway. Load it up with veggies and use wheat bread (which still has HFCS, I am sure, and it is not whole wheat but enriched). Still better than the alternatives.

Hopefully you can find something you can eat at each place you visit.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know...It's so delicious the food at these places, I just can't help myself sometimes. mmmm! and as abimommy said NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Taking notes here! We're going to LA/San Diego next year for a holiday and I want to avoid CAFO meat and similar nasties as much as possible. I heard about Chipotle as well - everything else, apart from TJ's takeout food, is one-off artisan cafes and restaurants. That's probably a good thing in terms of experiencing awesome California cuisine - it just requires a bit more planning.

How dense are the Chipotles in LA/SD? If one wanted a meal near Disneyland or the San Diego Zoo, would one be able to find one without venturing too far abroad?


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
grade d is what they usually make into dog food. Taco bell is like, the only place that buys it







uke











Now I know why I've never like their meat. DH loves it but it usually makes him feel like crap when he eats it. I'm gonna share this info with him.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I miss In-N-Out, too.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
How dense are the Chipotles in LA/SD? If one wanted a meal near Disneyland or the San Diego Zoo, would one be able to find one without venturing too far abroad?









You should be able to go to their website and find the locations.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Smokering - I live in San Diego. Here is a link to a map showing the Chipotle restaurants. The zoo is in Balboa Park. The closest Chipotle is in Hillcrest (nearby). Depending on where you are staying, there are plenty more to choose from....

http://www.chipotle.com/restaurants/...ate=&zip=92103


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I second sunnysandiegan's recommendation of Rubio's in you're in the San Diego area. I really don't have a problem with my kids eating anything from there. It's not low calorie food if you're worried about weight issues, but it's yummy and very healthy compared to other fast food type options. They also all have tropical fish aquariums that are fun for the kids to look at (it entertains them while we wait for the food. They do tend to take a little longer than typical fast food from order to eating, but I think that's probably a good thing!). I've heard wonderful things about Chipotle from my husband (he used to work down the street from one), but I've never been there myself.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadekat* 









Now I know why I've never like their meat. DH loves it but it usually makes him feel like crap when he eats it. I'm gonna share this info with him.

Several people posted links to the snopes article which shows how this is not true.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We don't have alot of fast food choices around here and when we do get something, it's usually McDonald's. But that's pretty rare lately.

New York Burrito is pretty good and while I'm sure it's not as wonderful as homemade, it doesn't make us all feel sick like most fast food.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
We are meeting family and traveling around the west and will be eating a lot of fast foods for common meals. None of them object to fast food at all, and their kids LOVE it. I don't like this "food" at all. But I am certainly willing to eat at McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Arbys, Taco Bell.... Because being with family we very rarely get to see trumps a bit of fast food. And my kids rarely eat fast food at home, so I don't mind the occasional exception.

But... I am not talking 1 day here, I am talking 3 weeks! I don't want to eat fast food for three weeks solid. Are there some chains that are more healthy? Or are they all the same? Of the fast food places, which have some healthy alternatives? Which places do you love, which do you like, and which places would you avoid?

First, what do you consider healthy? Some people consider veg*n healthy, others food pyramid, others TF/primal/paleo foods healthy. I think we need a better definition of what YOU are looking for food wise. Do you have allergies to be avoiding, foods that you don't eat? It would probably help to mention all that so that people can narrow down options easier.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

OP here. Thank you all so so much for all the replies and tips! I can see this should have been a poll, and that Chipotle would have won hands down!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan* 
Smokering - I live in San Diego. Here is a link to a map showing the Chipotle restaurants. The zoo is in Balboa Park. The closest Chipotle is in Hillcrest (nearby). Depending on where you are staying, there are plenty more to choose from....

http://www.chipotle.com/restaurants/...ate=&zip=92103

Thank you so much for this map. I just found out from it that a Chipotle is only half a mile from our hotel! We will try it out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neverdoingitagain* 
First, what do you consider healthy? Some people consider veg*n healthy, others food pyramid, others TF/primal/paleo foods healthy. I think we need a better definition of what YOU are looking for food wise. Do you have allergies to be avoiding, foods that you don't eat? It would probably help to mention all that so that people can narrow down options easier.

I don't consider any of this really healthy, but I am meeting family and this is what they want to eat. So I am being flexible. When we are on our own we will do more fresh veggies, fruits and grains from a cooler.

I made a list from everyones posts:
**Chipotle
el poco loco, Quiznos, Qdoba, Pei Wei, Panera, Moes, In n Out, Souplantation
in San Diego, try Rubio's, La Salsa
try fresh lemonade
AVOID: Subway, Taco Bell

I think we are good to go!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 

I made a list from everyones posts:
**Chipotle
el poco loco, Quiznos, Qdoba, Pei Wei, Panera, Moes, In n Out, Souplantation
in San Diego, try Rubio's, La Salsa
try fresh lemonade
AVOID: Subway, Taco Bell

That is a good list. I'd add Pick Up Stix as well. Fresh to order chinese food. You can get brown rice & tofu instead of meat as well


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you just going to be in San Diego or are you heading up to Los Angeles too?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
OP here. Thank you all so so much for all the replies and tips! I can see this should have been a poll, and that Chipotle would have won hands down!

FWIW Chipotle uses more naturally raised meats.

http://www.chipotle.com/#/flash/fwi_fare

Which is nice.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan* 

In-n-Out Burger is attractive to many healthy-minded folks around here. They don't have microwaves and the food doesn't come from cans and some other such facts. I don't happen to go there anymore, but I have been many times in the past. Pretty fresh tasting for burgers and fries and shakes and such. The lemonade is real and tasty! The shakes are real and tasty, too!


This is our favorite place to hit for fast food while in the West. The fries are fresh, so is the meat on the burgers. A very limited menu. We have been known to hit it coming from the airport.

We were in LA and San Diego two weekends ago, DH was so excited, he even bought the t shirt!

I suggest a double burger, animal style with fries and their chocolate shake.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Another option to consider is "eating out" at grocery stores. When we're on the run, we have lunch at Wegman's Cafe/ prepared foods section. They have a big salad bar, lots of fresh fruits, brown rice, steamed veggies, veg samosas, different meats....


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

pick up a copy of "eat this not that". http://www.amazon.com/This-That-Rest...5331047&sr=1-5 You might not always have a say on where you go, but with this book, you might be able to make the best choice in the situation.

Amy


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

we were out all day yesterday and had mcdonalds


----------

